# hiya, can i have some advice about and advert please?! x



## dubstar (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi gals and guys, I'm looking to buy a TT so though I'd better join up and get the low-down from the people that know best! I have taken a 54 plate V6 for a test drive and I absolutely loved it, just after some advice about what to look out for etc that could save me some money in the long run.

Any help would be much appreciated, I have read some of the posts on here, namely the one about the dodgy advert about the 'special' car&#8230;.I would have been suckered in to that! Lol  

Any way I quite like the look of this bad boy but an advert that says 'no negative comment please' has put me of a bit! Advice please!!??!! :?

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=137063

Many thanks :-*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Always better to buy from an enthusiast and a long-standing forum member. :wink:

Chances are it's been better maintained and cared for than most you'll see on a dealers' forecourt.

Cheers

rich


----------



## dubstar (Apr 8, 2009)

yeh thats what i thought......i love that car, saw the advert on another website at first, cant stop thinking about it lol :mrgreen: 
i think if i tried to sell my camper on my vw forum i would get some grief! :lol: 
cheers mate

bec x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

dubstar said:


> i think if i tried to sell my camper on my vw forum i would get some grief!


How old is the camper? Love old air-coolers... post some pics


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

dubstar said:


> Any way I quite like the look of this bad boy but an advert that says 'no negative comment please' has put me of a bit! Advice please!!??!! :?
> :-*


I think the comment was aimed at the people on here who pick holes in any car or any post and leave negative comments about certain mods etc.

Car looks very clean and if you search the sellers previous posts you can no doubt find out more about the car and owner.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> I think the comment was aimed at the people on here who pick holes in any car or any post and leave negative comments about certain mods etc.


Indeed we Mod's do get some stick... 

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

